# Some more portraits (back after a while!)



## har134

deleted.


----------



## Gumby

Those are all awesome! I especially like the second one, great blending.


----------



## har134

Gumby said:


> Those are all awesome! I especially like the second one, great blending.



Thanks!


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## har134

deleted.


----------



## John_O

Dang! Thats some mighty fine art work!!!! I can't even draw a good stick man.


----------



## har134

John_O said:


> Dang! Thats some mighty fine art work!!!! I can't even draw a good stick man.



Thanks, John_O.


----------



## har134

deleted.


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## Gumby

You have a distinctive style of your own, I quite like it.


----------



## har134

Thanks, Gumby.


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## PiP

Harishankar, this is amazing! I've checked out http://www.flickr.com/groups/digitalartportraits/ for more of your work and feel inspired to "attempt" digital art myself. I also enjoyed your photographs and cartoons . Thanks for sharing and inspiring me to take up a new hobby for 2014  
PiP


----------



## har134

pigletinportugal said:


> Harishankar, this is amazing! I've checked out http://www.flickr.com/groups/digitalartportraits/ for more of your work and feel inspired to "attempt" digital art myself. I also enjoyed your photographs and cartoons . Thanks for sharing and inspiring me to take up a new hobby for 2014
> PiP



Thank you for the kind words, pigletinportugal. Would love to see your attempts in digital drawing. Do share them whenever you get the time and inclination to create some.


----------



## vangoghsear

I just recently reread your first post here and realized these are digital!  They are good drawings to begin with, but great work for digital drawings.  It's very hard to do tonal work well digitally.


----------



## har134

vangoghsear said:


> I just recently reread your first post here and realized these are digital!  They are good drawings to begin with, but great work for digital drawings.  It's very hard to do tonal work well digitally.



Thanks, vangoghsear.


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## har134

deleted.


----------



## har134

deleted


----------



## Silvyy

Vary nice i recently started trying my hand at digi paint its a hard medium to master but your defiantly up there


----------



## har134

Silvyy said:


> Vary nice i recently started trying my hand at digi paint its a hard medium to master but your defiantly up there



Thanks.


----------



## Gumby

Self portrait, eh? That can't have been easy to do.   Did you simply view it as if it were someone else and not yourself?

Great work, as always.


----------



## har134

Gumby said:


> Self portrait, eh? That can't have been easy to do.   Did you simply view it as if it were someone else and not yourself?
> 
> Great work, as always.



Thanks  I used a photo reference of myself. I didn't really think much about whether I was drawing/painting myself or not, as during the time, I simply concentrated on the details. It helped that it was one photo of myself that I like better than others.


----------



## Gumby

harishankar said:


> Thanks  I used a photo reference of myself. I didn't really think much about whether I was drawing/painting myself or not, as during the time, I simply concentrated on the details. It helped that it was one photo of myself that I like better than others.



Lol! Yes, I could see where that would help.


----------



## har134

deleted.


----------



## har134

deleted


----------

